# Upgrade complete! PICS- Post 1000!



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

*Upgrade complete!- PICS- post 1000*

I wrote a sappy poem once about my bimmer and was lambasted into the prior week, so I'll not go (exactly) there.. but this IS post 1K here on bimmerfest and that's impressive in a (very dark, very 'all ab me' kinda) way.. So here goes..

I recently did a little feasibility study.. buy the bimmer I've always wanted or upgrade the one I've got. The bimmer I've always wanted has changed over my 16 years of ownership... It started out being a 2002.. any year- I didnt care... I just wanted one. And I got one.. a 75- Mintgrun. The love affair began.

Next, I wanted a 320i. See my goals are about attainability- not fantasy. A 320 was (and still is to me, I suppose) just wrought with characater. As a boy, I always wanted four headlights up front and an amber signal for the back. Don't ask why- I don't know- but the 320 fit the bill.

So did the E24 6 series. And so did the E28 5 series I drove at Skip Barber when only 15. I had hated the rear end until I drove one. The same happened (almost 20 years later) with the E65.

I stepped away from Bimmers for the reliabilty a college kid's father demands from the japanese offerings. My heart was still with my '75 '02 and the marque. Enter the year 2000 when I was shopping for my next car.

I drove the next bimmer on my attainable list- an E36 M3- in dakkar yellow (because.. it would just WORK with the green '02). I walked away scratching my head. No offense, this is just what happened. I didnt like it.:dunno:

Next was a stop by a non-bimmer shop with a white E39 on the lot. I didn't even know BMW offered a four door stadard tranny car, but there it was... a '97 white 540i6. I was hooked.

We can fast foward past all the BS that landed me here and with a 2000 540i6. Let's go straight to the feasability study. My ideal bimmer (remember the one I can attain) is a 2003 Blue Water with saddle interior M5. Don't ask why- it's my post. Why is that important? Well, the last I spoke to the wife about a new car, she said, "You get a new car and we get a divorce." Doesn't get any more clear than THAT does it?

That M5 would cost me $30-$35k right now. To upgrade the one I have (and, oh yeah- SAVE MY MARRIAGE) is about $5k. Even without the marriage factor- this is a sound decision for me. Throw in a DVD NAV upgrade for another $3k and while you're not a guest speaker on NPR's "Sound Money," you're still married.

So, the upgrade decision was made.. and here we are... 
The frontal views:
































The back side:

















And there is is.. post 1000... Now where's my damn avatar?!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Congrats Jae!

Lookin' good.....

:thumbup:


:supdude:


----------



## perrymaxima (Jun 24, 2003)

:thumbs: 

I have a new screensaver! That is the cleanest 540i I have ever seen. I think upgrading your Bimmer is a better idea than buying a new car. Now I have to convince my baby to let me get a bimmer I am going to use your car pics to help me sell the idea wish me luck!


----------



## smh223 (Jun 9, 2003)

That car is my dream. Congrats. It looks awsome!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Wow, that looks beautiful, Prop. And to think I have a piece of the original on my wife's 540.:thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Jae, the car looks fantastic!! :thumbup: and seriously... you need to get some new rims to go w/ it the new look. Those rims are fantastic for the non-Motosports E39, but w/ the kit they are out of place. Get some rims buddy .

beewang:bigpimp: 

P.S. I've got a set of brand new wheels and tyres collecting dust in my garage We'll chat on irc tonite if you want'em.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Just waiting on some tires... Qty (3) 18x8.5 and Qty (2) 18x10


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *Just waiting on some tires... Qty (3) 18x8.5 and Qty (2) 18x10
> 
> *


Well.... in that case you car looks hoooorrible

beewang:bigpimp:

P.S. hey!! I see you've got a curl bar in the garage. How'bout put that thing into some good use buddy??!!


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm home at last!! Excellent pictures, but you are clearly missing a couple very important items.

First and foremost, good closeups of the WINDOWS! Shame on you. Second, the High Gloss Shadowline! Third--well, any word on when the last of the parts for "third" will arrive? Just got an e-mail from Chris. PDC sensors are IN!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> *I'm home at last!! Excellent pictures, but you are clearly missing a couple very important items.*


 I know.. I know... I *WILL* It's just that not everyone here has the mac daddy cable or DSL lines.. I'll start new threads for those.

And, by the way.. Q*U*I*E*T... Almost TOO quiet.

Brought her home Friday and washed yesterday. Haven't driven since. Car to Levester on Tuesday or so. Hawaii on Thursday.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

ooohh, now I'm dying to get my windows done. I need to get the interior moldings, the infamous right rear window, and some other little things. Right now I'm in the middle of reinstalling the right fixed window I removed before leaving, which is all I can do today. Haven't driven the car since 6/17. Tomorrow, the first thing on the agenda is to see Chris to get some parts. 
Will talk to you soon


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Where can you buy the BMW wheel caps for 19 inch wheels.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> *Where can you buy the BMW wheel caps for 19 inch wheels. *


 Sadly, the best answer is.. That depends. It depends on the size of the hole in the center of your particular wheel rather than the wheel's diameter.

The best thing to do is to measure that opening and then find a source- like Turner Motorsports and tell them what size you need. It is my impression that these things are fairly standard and that they should have what you need.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The car looks great! :thumbup: I like the new wheels a lot!

All you need now is a nice coat of wax, I'll be happy to help for a little ride


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

perrymaxima said:


> [B That is the cleanest 540i I have ever seen. [/B]


Ditto!!

Beautiful, prophead!!


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Very, very nice. :thumbup: 

Props to Prophead!


----------



## crete (May 16, 2003)

On my 2003 540ia w/sport where the side marker lenses are orange, where can i get those clear (white) side lenses?

It must be nice to live in a state where a front license plate isn't required. The front lines around the bumper/spoiler look so clean and dreamy.

Great job all around! :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Nice car, why did you drive it on DIRT?!!


----------



## ijahman (Jun 12, 2003)

*I hooked!*

after seeing your 540i my mind is made up, I have found three 540i 6spds in my area that Im going to look at this weekend. 
Nice car my friend!

My friend with the maxima do what Im doing im just going to bring the car home and hope she falls in love with it as I have.


----------



## KN (May 5, 2003)

Volvo is an ugly car!


----------



## Greg S. (Apr 24, 2003)

All I see are red X's.


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

nice another one of my favorites. Put some M parrellel's on it'll look sick, plus they're forged.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Greg S. said:


> All I see are red X's.


Sorry ab that, Greg- We had a saaaah-LIGHT weather event that took the web space away for ab a week- check it, now.


NOVAblue said:


> nice another one of my favorites. Put some M parrellel's on it'll look sick, plus they're forged.


I LOOOVE those wheels, but I just hadn't made the decision yet- if my time with the BBS RKII's is anythig like the other sets I've owned, it will be short. You wanna know my favorite? The AC Schitzer Type I's- Aren't those the 5 solid spoke ones? LOOVE them.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

This is AC Type I wheel:










and it's a timeless classic, I love it and they are on sale at Bavauto but only in sizes that will not suit you  $199.95 is a steal !

This is AC Type II but the price is less friendly :tsk:


----------

